# Bad Bad Van Halen



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i heard on the news that the Van Halen tour brought in 90 million, plus they got 1 million from tickets being scalped.
They said Van Halen had an agreement with scalpers to receive a certain percentage of there sales.

Man don't this leave a bad taste in your mouth.. why must greed drive these Multi-millionaires , when they could have set up something legal and donated to charity.
I thought scalping tickets was illegal, but i guess if the band is in on it , it's ok.

Rick


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sounds like BS, got a source?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There would be no way to work with your garden variety street scalper. What they may have done is got into bed with someone like Stub Hub or some other underhanded system. To me, thats scalping too. But the Stub Hub thing is fairly well known. 

In terms of the money. Well, it's like I have said many times before. As long as people by the tickets, they will continue to price them at market value. That being what people are willing to pay for them. I am actually not too upset with the older bands going out now and making big money. Many of those bands came up when it was album sales that put bacon on the table the touring was only a means to sell albums. Very little money was made and grueling schedules. Now it's the other way around. No album sales and huge tours grossing zillions of dollars. I went twice on this VH tour so I contributed.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Van Halen*

I heard this on Kingston radio station 105.7 K-rock.. I am just passing on what he said on air.
I sent an email too them to find out there source.
Rick


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I woudl think it's kiley the subsudiary of TicketMaster, that was (or still is) doing that. Their name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If Eddie can find a way to make more money out of tickets..he will. Been Gene Simon's padawan learner, he's getting stong in the force kqoct


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you guys believe everything you hear or read?

hwopv


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey man. K-Rock sucks large. If you heard it on "Rock News" with that Sideshow chump, you can rest assured that it's probably not true. Honestly. They made a deal with scalpers? I'd be doubtin' 'er thar by.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

just type "evh scalpers" into google...apparantly it's true according to the wall street journal...this happened in 2007 when diamond dave was singing...check it out here for example,,,,

http://www.spinner.ca/2009/09/01/van-halen-accused-of-ticketmaster-scalping-scheme/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jimihendrix said:


> just type "evh scalpers" into google...apparantly it's true according to the wall street journal...this happened in 2007 when diamond dave was singing...check it out here for example,,,,
> 
> http://www.spinner.ca/2009/09/01/van-halen-accused-of-ticketmaster-scalping-scheme/


This is what I was saying above. These "secondary" ticket sellers are in themselves legitimate (not street scaplers) but what they offer is so called premium seating. So you pay 30% to 40% more for those tickets than you would from the Ticketmaster site if they were offered there. Ticketmaster is currently being sued for this practice as they also get a cut from the premium ticket sales. 

I would imagine that the musicians themselves were not even aware of it. Its the promoters and managers that come up with these scams.

I remember years ago getting front row seats, or anything in the first 5 rows was only a matter of what time you showed up to get the tickets. Even in the early days of Ticketmaster that was possible. But now you can forget about the first 20 or 30 rows, they will never be on ticketmaster I dont care when you get on. They are reserved for promoters, the new "fan member" crap and "premium" ticket sellers.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Can anyone post the actual story from The Wall Street Journal? I read this story on a bunch of sites all quoting the Wall Street Journal, but the story on their site was totally different from what everyone else was posting. I think the Grape Vine strikes again..........


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Accept2 said:


> Can anyone post the actual story from The Wall Street Journal? I read this story on a bunch of sites all quoting the Wall Street Journal, but the story on their site was totally different from what everyone else was posting. I think the Grape Vine strikes again..........


Enjoy


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125141597320965247.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125141597320965247.html


This is actually old news. Van Halen is really not a part of it directly. This was a Ticketmaster scam that involved them re-selling their own tickets on secondary "premium" ticket sites for much higher price. The cat is out of the bag on them and they have several law suits pending. I posted a few threads about it a while back.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20542&highlight=ticketmaster


----------

